# Fender Subwoofer Screws



## zetagemini (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi all! I just retrofitted the Fender's Subwoofer together with a brand new amplificator and new woofers and tweeters from Hertz. 
But I still need to know which screws type I need to fix it. I tried to ask a VW service but they didn't know... 

Here are the locations of the 3 screws. 2 are used as "feet": 










Can someone help me to find the correct codes to order them?


----------



## mumu (Dec 13, 2012)

Do you mind post how did you get the parts for sub woofer?


----------



## zetagemini (Apr 25, 2013)

mumu said:


> Do you mind post how did you get the parts for sub woofer?


 Sure! 

Here we go: 

Subwoofer 5C5035591 9B9 (Dark Grey) 

Subwoofer cover right in luggage compartment: (or you can also cut it the result is very good) 

5C5867428ECA9 if you have Black interiors 
5C5867428E1BS if you have Dark Grey interiors 

447857909 Clips for fixing Subwoofer cover right in luggage compartment 

5C5837973C82V Left (Driver) Tweeter Cover with Fender Logo 

5C5837974C82V Right Tweeter Cover with Fender Logo 

3C0 971 813 9B9 subwoofer cover for amplifier under the driver seat (you can use it to cover the original VW amplifier or if you want to cover a custom amplifier) 

If you use the original amplifier of Fender Sound System (5C6 035 456 A) you will need also: 


1K0 035 883 C (Amplifier mount support) with all this components: 
06A 103 226 
WHT 005 519 
1K0 035 933 
N 106 717 01 

And finally for the Luggage compartment "base" (the one that covers your you can cut your spare tire). You can cut it or you can order the one specific for luggage compartment with subwoofer: 

5C5 863 463 C 1BS (Dark Grey) 
5C5 863 463 C 9B9 (Dark Grey) 

Actually I used a normal screw to fix the subwoofer but in total it needs 3 screws to fix it.


----------



## zetagemini (Apr 25, 2013)

Please can someone help me? Maybe anyone that works at VW? 
I noticed that to fix the subwoofer you need also some kind of mounting support...


----------



## jzv (May 1, 2013)

How did this project work out? I was also wondering if somebody tried to install the front speakers with lights around them. I want those for mine!


----------



## DIESEL BEETLE (Jun 3, 2011)

zetagemini said:


> Sure!
> 
> Here we go:
> 
> ...



Hi could you help me with the part number of the wires that do i need to conect the amp and the subwoofer? or any one else? i have purchased the sub and amp for my the beetle but my car doesnt bring the conectors


----------



## DIESEL BEETLE (Jun 3, 2011)

nothing?


----------



## sleone2 (Oct 16, 2017)

*help removing fender sub*

how were you able to remove the two bolts closest to the trunk opening?! i cant seem to free the bolt from the plastic fastener it is in! help!


----------

